
Show HN: Automatic app usage stats and ability to name/manage Spaces on macOS - spenvo
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/currentkey-stats/id1456226992?mt=12
======
spenvo
Hi there HN - developer here! A bit of context: Five months ago I launched
this app, and so far I've had 850 installs and 55 in-app purchases.

The daily install rate bottomed out a few months ago at an average of ~2
installs per day, currently I'm around ~5 installs per day. I get a bunch of
emails from users (I include a Feedback button in the app, and probably the
most successful feedback forum was posting in r/Apple on their "Self-Promotion
Saturdays" deal. (
[https://old.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/by86cy/theres_an_app...](https://old.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/by86cy/theres_an_app_that_lets_you_customize_your_macs/)
)

I've pushed out over a dozen updates so far, but am transitioning into a
slower release cadence, I wrote about that here (
[https://spencerdailey.com/2019/10/18/about-
currentkey-2-0-an...](https://spencerdailey.com/2019/10/18/about-
currentkey-2-0-and-whats-next/) ) If anyone has any questions, shoot away! :D

